# FEI - FE Investments Group



## System (30 August 2011)

Consolidated Steel Group Limited (CGQ) was formerly known as ASQ Financial Group Limited (ASQ).

http://www.consolidatedsteelgroup.com.au


----------



## schoey (14 September 2011)

*Re: CGQ - Consolidated Steel Group*

Any interest here with the aquisition of CFT Holding? 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110914/pdf/42126gy9frwk3s.pdf


----------



## System (18 January 2012)

*CFY - CFT Energy*

CFT Energy Limited (CFY) was formerly known as Consolidated Steel Group Limited (CGQ).


----------



## System (14 April 2015)

On April 14th, 2015, CFT Energy Limited (CFY) changed its name and ASX code to Wolfstrike Rentals Group Limited (WSG).


----------



## System (13 September 2017)

On September 13th, 2017, Wolfstrike Rentals Group Limited (WSG) changed its name and ASX code to FE Investments Group Limited (FEI).


----------

